# Needing some help for my Eastern Box Turtle



## Kelcon (May 1, 2011)

My Eastern box turtle is 8.1 inches when measured from side to side... I think he is a record from what I was reading but thats not what im here for... from the information I have gathered I know what he needs but I was wanting a indoor setup... we will be moving soon so I will have more floor space to host my little/big fellow and I was needing some advice on how big it needs to be... I know nothing is like having the outdoors but im just afraid because of the neighborhood. There are lots of cats/fox/raccoons/ you name it we have it. So this is why I have opted to go indoors.. also I could use some ideas on what needs to be in his living area. I saw the post at the top of the page and im basically looking for something like that but need to know the plant types... because im moving its probably going to be in something that is 36x48x32... any suggestions would be great...


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2011)

a good rule of thumb is one square foot for every square inch of turtle. bookcases make good homes for boxes


----------



## Kelcon (May 1, 2011)

Darn well it wont be long before we move so for now he'll have to live in something a little smaller then that but I do have some great ideas for his home... im so excited about building it


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2011)

Hi Steven:

You measure a turtle/tortoise in a straight line from the front of his shell to the back of his shell. That's called the straight carapace length (SCL).

I'm not a fan of keeping turtles and tortoise indoors. I realize there are times when it is necessary, but overall, an indoor habitat should be the temporary one and his permanent home should be outside.

Like David said (dmmj), a book case laid on its back with the shelves removed is a good temporary home. You just need to line it with a sheet of plastic or shower curtain.


----------



## Kelcon (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I was reading up on it a bit last night and I think I agree with you plus... theres more room and he loves his little walks.. im just worried about the other animals and because I have no real experience I don't want him to be A. Stolen B. Killed. or C. Get Over heated Alabama is a very very VERY humid/hot summer its horrible. The book case idea sounds nice the only problem I can think of is he is part monkey.... another words he can climb like its no ones business lol


----------



## Kelcon (May 2, 2011)

Anyone have some pictures of eastern box turtle habitats I could look at


----------



## DerekS (May 2, 2011)

Here is my indoor enclosure. Its 4x6 foot. It was built just like a bookshelf. I made the sides taller so I could make the substrate deeper. But like the others suggested both of my Easterns will be outside during the summer...as soon as I finish the enclosure that is. I hope the picture shows up.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## DerekS (May 2, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## terryo (May 2, 2011)

Derek, that is one great indoor enclosure. Perfect! I only keep babies or some that can't hibernate inside, but I wish I had room for something that big.
The only advice I could give you if you absolutely have to keep your boxie inside, is to try and mimic the forest floor as best you can. A large enough water dish that he can get into and soak, plenty of plants to sit under. Places to hide and be able to dig...their favorite thing to do. When I have to keep a boxie inside, I don't use hides, I just pile up some moss with plenty of leaf litter on one side of the vivarium. On that side I put a low wt. heat emitter, and on the other side I put a long tube UVB light, which also helps with the plants. Never put a plant under a heat emitter, as it will wilt and die.
Tom from turtletails has loads of pictures of indoor vivariums for baby boxies. 
http://turtle_tails.tripod.com/raisingbabyturtles/tour5.htm

I'd love to see some pictures of your boxie.


----------



## Kelcon (May 3, 2011)

terryo said:


> Derek, that is one great indoor enclosure. Perfect! I only keep babies or some that can't hibernate inside, but I wish I had room for something that big.
> The only advice I could give you if you absolutely have to keep your boxie inside, is to try and mimic the forest floor as best you can. A large enough water dish that he can get into and soak, plenty of plants to sit under. Places to hide and be able to dig...their favorite thing to do. When I have to keep a boxie inside, I don't use hides, I just pile up some moss with plenty of leaf litter on one side of the vivarium. On that side I put a low wt. heat emitter, and on the other side I put a long tube UVB light, which also helps with the plants. Never put a plant under a heat emitter, as it will wilt and die.
> Tom from turtletails has loads of pictures of indoor vivariums for baby boxies.
> http://turtle_tails.tripod.com/raisingbabyturtles/tour5.htm
> ...


I put a few up on my intro but they really dont do him justice ill put some up again if you want I have plenty more  he is great at taking photos


----------



## Kelcon (May 4, 2011)

Well I have taken the advice all of you have given me and I still have one more problem I have blocked off the outside of his cage so he couldn't see and get stressed.... but he still keeps trying to get out... If I put him in the middle of it he will walk all the way to one of the four corners and attempt to climb out still.. I've heard this can cause them a lot of stress any ideas how to get him convinced its real... its a 8x8 area


----------



## John (May 4, 2011)

If this is a wc animal it will take a long time to adjust to being captive, If it is just a transition from a large outdoor enclosure to a smaller indoor enclosure it will also take time to adjust, some animals have a harder time adjusting to a change, while others seem unafected by it. I would suggest giving it time and try to have as little interaction with it as possible until it settles down.


----------



## Kelcon (May 4, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Angi (May 4, 2011)

My brother made a nice home for his two boxies out of a Kiddie pool. I guess that is what they are calledyou know the hard plastic pools they sale at K-Mart every summer. I will try to get him to post pix here. He is very creative.

My brother made a nice home for his two boxies out of a Kiddie pool. I guess that is what they are calledyou know the hard plastic pools they sale at K-Mart every summer. I will try to get him to post pix here. He is very creative.


----------



## Neal (May 4, 2011)

Seems like you got some good info. I assume he is the one in your "Hello From Alabama" thread? If possible, can you take some more pictures? The biggest one I had was in the 7 inch range.


----------



## Jacob (May 4, 2011)

The Best Advice is To Make His Outdoor Enclosure As Big and Safe as Possible!
Make Sure You Have Lots Of Editable things to graze On, Shade, Hidding Logs, etc..


----------



## Kelcon (May 5, 2011)

Neal said:


> Seems like you got some good info. I assume he is the one in your "Hello From Alabama" thread? If possible, can you take some more pictures? The biggest one I had was in the 7 inch range.





A picture of him next to my hand to show you the size comparison.... him in his habitat hiding out in the trees, and a picture of when I first got him and he fell in love with my towels... and the mirror... he escaped from his cage and climbed up my rack onto my towels and slept there all night long... was pretty hilarious





Jacob said:


> The Best Advice is To Make His Outdoor Enclosure As Big and Safe as Possible!
> Make Sure You Have Lots Of Editable things to graze On, Shade, Hidding Logs, etc..



What kinda plants do you suggest go into his enclosure cause I wasnt sure whats safe and not safe for him... besides the obvious


----------

